# New Z06 info.... It'll piss you off!



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

Well, one of my customers was getting his 05 tuned (after cam install) and he was very excited to make 430rwhp and 390rwtq, and then they pulled a new Z06 onto the rollers. He asked if it was stock and they said, no, we just put a mild cam and 1 7/8 long tubes on it, we are going to tune it and get all of the details worked out. Well, an hour and a half later the thing was spinning the rollers to a tune of 708 rwhp and 695 rwtq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! My customer said the car sound relatively stock (cam wise) and the headers really gave the car a unique sound! Holy sh*t, a small cam and headers to get over 700 rwhp! That is truly amazing! :cool


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

whoa whoa whoa, waitta minute skippy! The new Z06 dyno's at 430-440 stock and your telling me with a cam and headers he gained 260 ???

Im gonna head over to corvetteforum and find a stock 06 Z06 dyno sheet.


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

big_mike said:


> whoa whoa whoa, waitta minute skippy! The new Z06 dyno's at 430-440 stock and your telling me with a cam and headers he gained 260 ???
> 
> Im gonna head over to corvetteforum and find a stock 06 Z06 dyno sheet.


I know, this customer of mine is a honest guy. I'm thinking that he just didn't hear all of the mods, or, the cam/tune in the stock Z06's are conservative (@ 500hp....  ).


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Crap, nobody over there has their dyno sheet up yet.

Its not that I doubt this guy put down that number, I just doubt he did it with those mods. But hey, I have been wrong before.


----------



## LIVEVIL (Sep 9, 2005)

sounds insane


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

I'm Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone here has enough experience to drop the new C6 ZO6 Motor (I think it's an LS7) into my GTO!? I saw a wrecked C6 Z06 being rolled in from a local dealer when I was shopping for Mustang parts, it was wrecked during a test drive. Engine bay is in perfect condition, the back end is all thats totaled. The guy said it was hit buy a Ford Deisel truck while making a turn, so I highly doubt from the looks of it, it'll be hard job to take that engine out. The manager said he'll take $7K for the whole car.


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

7 or 70? lol

If you can get that ENTIRE car for 7k, sell the wife to buy it if you have to !!!

We can fit it into the goat later!!!!


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

Noraku_6.0L said:


> I'm Jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Anyone here has enough experience to drop the new C6 ZO6 Motor (I think it's an LS7) into my GTO!? I saw a wrecked C6 Z06 being rolled in from a local dealer when I was shopping for Mustang parts, it was wrecked during a test drive. Engine bay is in perfect condition, the back end is all thats totaled. The guy said it was hit buy a Ford Deisel truck while making a turn, so I highly doubt from the looks of it, it'll be hard job to take that engine out. The manager said he'll take $7K for the whole car.


it would be cheaper to get a stroker rotating assembly, and a set of good heads & cam... and build yours, {the ls7 is a 427 ci, ls2 w/ some mods } and the best part is yours would appear stock....SLP would be a good place to start, they will give you an idea of cost and what kind of hp to expect, once you figure out the way you want to go ...shop your brains out on the net...but keep in mind its usally better to stick with package deals as all the componints match... especialy if this is your 1st ls2 motor :cheers


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

p.s. oh i recomendation was based on the vette NOT being a ls7 ...as i doubt it is ?????? if you can be verify it a ls7... GET IT !!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 14, 2005)

Please Please Please Please Get This Car And Post Pics !!!!


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

Sorry not 7K $17K, I'll have to stop by when i'm in the zone with my digi cam, you guys will love it. black on black Z06, from the middle of the passenger door and back it's a total loss, but engine bay is nice.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

did the transaxle make it thru the crash ????


----------



## Noraku_6.0L (Nov 9, 2005)

Pics should be posted up this weekend when i purchase my canon digi camera and go back to the yard.


----------



## slowride (Sep 2, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> mild cam and 1 7/8 long tubes on it, ...708 rwhp and 695 rwtq!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 And you believed them??

:rofl: 
slow


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2005)

he had no reason not to.

Maybe he had the "turbonator"?

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

slowride said:


> And you believed them??
> 
> :rofl:
> slow


Honest customer.... I'm not saying I have my doubts, I have no reason to doubt my customer.


----------



## Nemisis (Nov 4, 2005)

There's no way possible that it made 700rwhp with just cam and longtubes, 430-440 stock, maybe spraying 150 shot on top of cam, longtubes but otherwise not a chance.


----------



## vnamvet (Mar 22, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> Honest customer... I have no reason to doubt my customer.



You MUST be smoking the same stuff he's smoking...........PLEASE put down the crack pipe and step away from the DYNO............... :lol: 

If you really think WE believe that YOU believe this BS, you are as crazy as he is!


----------



## BlueTiger (Jan 30, 2005)

Why pay 17k for the LS7, when you can get it for a little over 13K. http://www.crateenginedepot.com/sto...lock-17802397-Coming-Fall-of-2005-P930C0.aspx


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

For Gods sakes children, I'm just telling you what I heard! I don't believe most peoples #'s unless they show me dyno sheets and/or I was actually there. I think that mid to upper 500's is not all that unbelievable, but not 700 unless, he didn't hear all of the mods.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

hmmm 260HP dont sound right for just stage1 cams and exhaust...gotta have more then just that...I wonder what the dude has in his ride?!?!?..Ill bet hes got full gearing / stand alone system with NOS shifting, chip and upgraded eletrical ... LMFAO....I would love to know the details..and see dyno results :willy: arty:


----------



## ftlfirefighter (Jun 6, 2005)

BlueTiger said:


> Why pay 17k for the LS7, when you can get it for a little over 13K. http://www.crateenginedepot.com/sto...lock-17802397-Coming-Fall-of-2005-P930C0.aspx


Well, considering the cost of fabbing the drysump system, special ECM module, wiring harness, etc. That's not a bad deal!! Hey Steve, I think someone didn't really READ your initial post, you said your customer's car made 430 NOT the ZO6 right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2005)

yall STILL talking about this? lol


----------



## Doc GTO (Nov 29, 2005)

From what I've seen the stock Z06s are about 460-470 or so. 505 at the crank my a$$. That's o.k though. Have you seen the video of the stock Z smoking a modded w/ pully 03 Cobra? Awsome . . .


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

nope, sure havent, but if you got it, post it!


----------



## Doc GTO (Nov 29, 2005)

big_mike said:


> nope, sure havent, but if you got it, post it!



I'll start a new thread. Check the vids area! It's awsome!

Here is the link to the hew thread:


http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?p=44226#post44226


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

videos! I like videos! and pics.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

damn! looks like dude hit the brakes and let the vette go! lol


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

ftlfirefighter said:


> Well, considering the cost of fabbing the drysump system, special ECM module, wiring harness, etc. That's not a bad deal!! Hey Steve, I think someone didn't really READ your initial post, you said your customer's car made 430 NOT the ZO6 right?


Correct, I've pretty much abandoned this thread..... :willy:


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2005)

until now.


----------

